# This is for the guy that drove fast in front of me!



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I was fishing Somerville lake this Friday, and this boat drove right in front of me going pretty fast. Well, along with the wind my john boat took a nose dive and took in maybe 4-5" of water. It's a 15' and not even a month old. Man! it scared the chit out of me. It started to lean to one side, so I went straight to the boat dock, drove my trailer down and drained all the water out. All I thought was, what if I had my wife and daughter in the boat with me. They would of panic. What I have to say is all big boat owners, just look out for the small guys. We want to enjoy the lake just like y'all, but without drowning, Lucky for me it wasn't my time to go. I do have my life jacket, but didn't have it on. Just be careful out there.


----------



## rudytexas (Feb 7, 2013)

I hear ya, I have a 16 ft jon boat and I deal with all the disrespectful boaters on conroe. Never taken in water like that but had some close calls. Glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a 14ft john boat and from time to time Iâ€™ve put myself in â€œtaking waterâ€ situations. Just a tip, if you canâ€™t get to the dock or just run out of options. Donâ€™t be afraid to pull the plug. As long as your boat is moving in a forward direction the water will flow out. Just be sure to put the plug back in it before you come to a stop and donâ€™t loss the plug under the water in the boat like I did. It can be nerve racking at first but it can save your butt too.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I totally understand and feel for you. There way too many folks out there that just don't care about anyone other than themselves. There seems to be more and more of them going to the lakes these days and it just gets plain dangerous out there. Glad you are alright!!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

JBuck132 said:


> I have a 14ft john boat and from time to time Iâ€™ve put myself in â€œtaking waterâ€ situations. Just a tip, if you canâ€™t get to the dock or just run out of options. Donâ€™t be afraid to pull the plug. As long as your boat is moving in a forward direction the water will flow out. Just be sure to put the plug back in it before you come to a stop and donâ€™t loss the plug under the water in the boat like I did. It can be nerve racking at first but it can save your butt too.


yep.. just make sure your on plane!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I wondered about that, pulling the plug while moving. Good to know. Thanks Jbuck.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Yep and if you do lose the plug just be prepared to land the boat on shore. Don't play around at the ramp and sink it. You can tie the plug to a rib in the boat so it never leaves.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel you're pain. I had a bunch of folks buzz me Friday evening on Lake Houston pulling a tube full of young'uns. Best part of it is, we were fishing near a stump in the middle of the lake. We had drifted back about 50 yards from the stump and were fishing toward the stump when the boat and tube passed between us and the stump. This guys was close to hitting us in my boat and also close to hitting the stump with his boat or worse, the tube. He had the entire lake to go around us!! Accident waiting to happen. This was a white and green run about type boat.

I also heard of a story that happened yesterday where a boat pulling a tube passed between an anchored boat and the shoreline, a distance of about 15 feet!!! It was a bass boat on the Upper San Jac-West fork.

Seems like some folks are seriously lacking common sense!

Everyone please be safe out there!!
Let's try to set examples for others to follow.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

HawgTied said:


> I feel you're pain. I had a bunch of folks buzz me Friday evening on Lake Houston pulling a tube full of young'uns. Best part of it is, we were fishing near a stump in the middle of the lake. We had drifted back about 50 yards from the stump and were fishing toward the stump when the boat and tube passed between us and the stump. This guys was close to hitting us in my boat and also close to hitting the stump with his boat or worse, the tube. He had the entire lake to go around us!! Accident waiting to happen. This was a white and green run about type boat.
> 
> I also heard of a story that happened yesterday where a boat pulling a tube passed between an anchored boat and the shoreline, a distance of about 15 feet!!! It was a bass boat on the Upper San Jac-West fork.
> 
> ...


We saw the same pontoon boat pulling a tube, they came by us twice close. It was the two Wake Boats, racing I think that caught us fishing just north of Luce. One slowed when they saw us the other came by us at 10 feet on full plane. Folks are just dangerous on the lakes now a days. We won't be trying the fish a weekend afternoon until after school is back in and the weather is cooler.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, I think i'm just going to work on my boat & trailer till it cools down a little. Going to add to the front deck. It's been just to hot out there. Plus it will let me save a little money.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Where are game wardens when you need them?


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't own a boat but have had people on jet skis go flying by me standing on shore. Drives me crazy.


----------



## rudytexas (Feb 7, 2013)

I got a bilge pump setup in my jon boat, saved my butt a couple times. I highly recommend one, you never know what might go down.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

soon everyone will have go-pro cameras and this can be caught on tape. it is against the law to come within so many feet of an anchored boat. you can also sue for damages caused by the wake of another boat. these city idiots have money to buy a big boat, but no brains to operate it.....


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

tufffish said:


> soon everyone will have go-pro cameras and this can be caught on tape. it is against the law to come within so many feet of an anchored boat. you can also sue for damages caused by the wake of another boat. these city idiots have money to buy a big boat, but no brains to operate it.....


I do a lot of fishing videos and have mine most of the time. Wish I would have had it Saturday. Here is one I shot in Dickinson Bayou while I was trying to bass fish.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

One thing I've learned...Skiers, jet skiers and such are not early risers. I'm on the water early and starting to get hot when they show and I'm ready to go home. Besides, I fish in the trees and stumps most of the time. If they want to come into my area then I say come on. I'll tell the game warden how they died.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

bountyhunter said:


> I do a lot of fishing videos and have mine most of the time. Wish I would have had it Saturday. Here is one I shot in Dickinson Bayou while I was trying to bass fish.


They were too late getting around to it, but they did slow down a tad. Most don't bother doing _that_ much.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry for your ordeal.glad all came out ok..Its really a problem thats been building for years..Educate all to be responsible for your wake..Then Enforce it...(How to do it I don't know)...Until then you and I just have to fend for ourselves..Have boat with enough freeboard and seaworthy/pull drain plug when&as needed/Have Bilge pump that works and can move enough water/hand pump/bucket.When you see them coming position boat as needed.be on defense all the time.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Ox Eye said:


> They were too late getting around to it, but they did slow down a tad. Most don't bother doing _that_ much.


Would have been better for me if they hadn't slowed down. They slowed to the point of throwing max wake.


----------



## Wicked_Hook (May 14, 2008)

redspeck said:


> I was fishing Somerville lake this Friday, and this boat drove right in front of me going pretty fast. Well, along with the wind my john boat took a nose dive and took in maybe 4-5" of water. It's a 15' and not even a month old. Man! it scared the chit out of me. It started to lean to one side, so I went straight to the boat dock, drove my trailer down and drained all the water out. All I thought was, what if I had my wife and daughter in the boat with me. They would of panic. What I have to say is all big boat owners, just look out for the small guys. We want to enjoy the lake just like y'all, but without drowning, Lucky for me it wasn't my time to go. I do have my life jacket, but didn't have it on. Just be careful out there.


Where were you anchored at? I was out there this weekend and was surprised by the number of boats that were skiing and tubing between Rocky Creek and Yegua. I just don't understand what happened to using the middle of the lake. I could not even hardly fish near the cut on Saturday afternoon because of the wake for boat and jet ski traffic.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Wicked_Hook said:


> Where were you anchored at? I was out there this weekend and was surprised by the number of boats that were skiing and tubing between Rocky Creek and Yegua. I just don't understand what happened to using the middle of the lake. I could not even hardly fish near the cut on Saturday afternoon because of the wake for boat and jet ski traffic.


I wasn't anchored, I was going slow next to the tires at Big Creek. The water was getting choppy, so was thinking of going to snake Island. When this boat decided to cut in front of me causing the waves to go over my boat. I think I counted 3 waves going over and into my nose of the boat. Once I let down on my throttle, the front finally popped out of his wave. I made a compartment on my seat that will hold my phone and some how it was able to reach it, now thank to that person my phone is not working properly.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nah... You donâ€™t need to be on plane, just moving forward. The only reason I got brave and pulled the plug the first time was because I couldnâ€™t get on plane. Anyways, be safe out there. Just want to give a little advice for the situation. 
Just food for thought
I think every boat owner should start out with a small john boat before moving to a large boat so that way people will understand why itâ€™s important to REALLY pay attention to whoâ€™s around you. Kind of like if you have ever waited tables, you know how to tip.
Be safe out there.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bountyhunter said:


> I do a lot of fishing videos and have mine most of the time. Wish I would have had it Saturday. Here is one I shot in Dickinson Bayou while I was trying to bass fish.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPtVWMv5EV0


If that's all you ya got to complain about then that's good. At least they made an effort.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> If that's all you ya got to complain about then that's good. At least they made an effort.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Making an effort at what? Yes they slowed down some to the point of throwing the biggest wake they possibly could throw. What if my granddaughter and been with me? Efforts like that get people hurt!!! If you don't know what your are doing then get off the water so it is safe for the people that do.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bountyhunter said:


> Making an effort at what? Yes they slowed down some to the point of throwing the biggest wake they possibly could throw. What if my granddaughter and been with me? Efforts like that get people hurt!!! If you don't know what your are doing then get off the water so it is safe for the people that do.


I hardly see anything unsafe by the jetskies. Yes they tossed a little wake your way. They weren't being reckless or acting stupid. They came around a bend saw you then slowed down. Not what you preferred but they weren't being unsafe in my eyes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

You can tell the folks that were raised fishing out of little boats. They always slow down. I was raised fishing out of a 12 ft Arkansas Traveler with a 5hp Gale. I can't tell ya how many times I pulled the plug in that little fella.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I hardly see anything unsafe by the jetskies. Yes they tossed a little wake your way. They weren't being reckless or acting stupid. They came around a bend saw you then slowed down. Not what you preferred but they weren't being unsafe in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I can see now that your definition of respect for others and mine are way different so it makes no sense arguing with you.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I hardly see anything unsafe by the jetskies. Yes they tossed a little wake your way. They weren't being reckless or acting stupid. They came around a bend saw you then slowed down. Not what you preferred but they weren't being unsafe in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I hate jet skiers and wake boarders as much as the next guy...and trust me, I do hate them for the most part! However, I don't see where these guys did anything unsafe and slowed down before they got to you. Just my two cents.


----------



## kennyc (Mar 21, 2007)

*Ignorance*

I agree totally. I don't know why Texas doesn't require safe boating courses or Coast Guard approved courses before some operate water craft. I live on Lake Conroe and it's a nightmare how many ignorant people are operating vessels on that lake. I've fished by the shore or dam and had ski boats come within 50' of me, making huge waves. I wave them off and they look at me like it's my fault. They have the entire lake to ski or tube and they have to run that close to me. Look out for a yellow ski boat with a yellow top. He is purely stupid. KC


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I think i'm just going to beat up all the jet skiers for now on. LOL
Everyone just needs to respect each other on the water, and truly watch how much you drink. You don't want to kill yourself or worse then that, someone's kid. I'm sure I speak for everyone man, You will see a crazy person on your hands if that ever happens!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

bountyhunter said:


> Making an effort at what? Yes they slowed down some to the point of throwing the biggest wake they possibly could throw. What if my granddaughter and been with me? Efforts like that get people hurt!!! If you don't know what your are doing then get off the water so it is safe for the people that do.


I think this is due to misinformed people not unsafe attitudes.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i had a similar incident happen on big lake in la. a few years ago, we were fishing 9mile cut anchored about 50ft off the shore . this guy in a 21ft explorer decided to run between us and the shoreline , needless to say i thru him the universal sign language for "WTH" and of course he kept going, so, jump forward about 3months . while at work one day this truck pulls in with the same boat on the back.so after i took his boat in for service i went and asked him about what happened in big lake, he apologized about 20 times and now we have become pretty good friends..


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

JBuck132 said:


> I have a 14ft john boat and from time to time Iâ€™ve put myself in â€œtaking waterâ€ situations. Just a tip, if you canâ€™t get to the dock or just run out of options. Donâ€™t be afraid to pull the plug. As long as your boat is moving in a forward direction the water will flow out. Just be sure to put the plug back in it before you come to a stop and donâ€™t loss the plug under the water in the boat like I did. It can be nerve racking at first but it can save your butt too.


Yep... this is right, and don't even ask, how I know!!!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

kennyc said:


> I agree totally. I don't know why Texas doesn't require safe boating courses or Coast Guard approved courses before some operate water craft. I live on Lake Conroe and it's a nightmare how many ignorant people are operating vessels on that lake. I've fished by the shore or dam and had ski boats come within 50' of me, making huge waves. I wave them off and they look at me like it's my fault. They have the entire lake to ski or tube and they have to run that close to me. Look out for a yellow ski boat with a yellow top. He is purely stupid. KC


What makes you think more government involvement would help anything? Look at what it takes to get a drivers license these days and yet every day i see people texting and driving. I would rather the parents step up and be parents instead of just giving the kids a jet ski to get them away from the house. just MHO


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

muney pit said:


> What makes you think more government involvement would help anything? Look at what it takes to get a drivers license these days and yet every day i see people texting and driving. I would rather the parents step up and be parents instead of just giving the kids a jet ski to get them away from the house. just MHO


Indeed... What's needed is more personal responsibility, not bigger government...


----------

